# UHF Controller for TV1



## wingnut1 (Nov 10, 2005)

I have ordered a 942 to replace my 921 receiver (wich I will move upstairs to use with our new KDF-E42A10. The problem is that the 942 will be in a room under the stairs behind a cabinet door and not in the line of site of the remote. I plan to use the 942 in single tv mode. Am I right in my understanding that I will be able to use remote two to control the tv1 output through UHF in this mode?


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

The 6.2 UHF remote that comes with the 942 will allow you to control TV1 via UHF, but you either have to locate a plastic "key" that moves a switch in the remote to the proper location or move the switch yourself and not insert any "key". That has advantages over using the TV2 remote (which you CAN use). If you are watching something and hit Record on the remote, if you attempt to change the channel with that TVx remote, you are prompted to cancel the recording to be able to switch. If you use the TVy remote to change the channel, you just change and leave the recording in progress alone. I only use Dual mode so their might be other Single mode oddities. But Yes, you can change the channel, view recordings, guide, ... on TV1 with the UHF TV2 in Single mode. But you can use the supplied TV1 remote as well if you change the switch manually and it does behave differently at times, even in Single mode.


----------



## wingnut1 (Nov 10, 2005)

If I call Dish CS will they send me the key for the TV1 remote?


----------



## wingnut1 (Nov 10, 2005)

I called CS and they said that the key I would need is included with the 942. Is that true?


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Jul 18, 2005)

wingnut1 said:


> I called CS and they said that the key I would need is included with the 942. Is that true?


Yes it is, the key is the small green plate at the bottom of the remote that says "1". The instructions to change it from an IR to a UHF remote are included in the manual, or your installer can do it for you. No problems at all.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

It works fine without a key, but doesn't look as nice. The key simply positions a switch to the correct location. I got my 942 two months ago and it didn't have the needed TV1 UHF key. Can't say what you will get, but since CS said you will, it seems less likely.  TV1 via UHF came in July - http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=424102&postcount=10. That says you need to purchase a replacement 6.2 remote to operate TV1 (A/B band) via UHF, but that is because the key that came with the 6.2 says "2" on one side and "UHF" (w/o any number) on the other side. It is possible that if you purchase a 6.2 remote from DISH, it would come with the key that has a "1 UHF" as described in that post.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

greatwhitenorth said:


> Yes it is, the key is the small green plate at the bottom of the remote that says "1". The instructions to change it from an IR to a UHF remote are included in the manual, or your installer can do it for you. No problems at all.


My remote that has a "1" on it is a 5.2 remote and is IR only. What is the number on the back of your remote that has a green "1" that can be changed?


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

My experience agrees with both Mark and CABill. The Dish supplied remote for TV1 is a 5.2 remote and is IR only.


----------



## wingnut1 (Nov 10, 2005)

It sounds like it will depend on when my 942 was boxed and what remotes it includes. If it has a 6.0 and 6.2 I'm fine. Otherwise I will need to purchase a new remote.


----------



## wingnut1 (Nov 10, 2005)

I received 5.2 and 6.2 remotes. I'm using the 6.2 as my main remote and it seems to allow me to do most things. There was one thing, I think it was shared view or something like that, which the 942 said could only be done with remote one. The 942 let me do a PIP in an HD show which the 921 never let me do. It's going to take a while to get used to the different menu's and the way the 942 software is set up vs the 921.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm curious about what happens if you get to the 942's System Info screen and hit record on you 921's UHF remote. If it operates the 942 (as a TV2 UHF), what number is on its back - 8.0?

There is very little that requires the TV1 remote in Single mode. It is needed to get BACK to Single mode if TV2 is "ON" in Dual mode, but you won't be going there.


----------



## wingnut1 (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi CABill

My 921 remote is an 8.0. I suppose that I could use the 5.2 remote to control the 921 since that receiver is now visible whenever I'm using it.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Do the 522 Tuner 1 Green tabbed remotes (version 5.0) have a switch? I am guessing that they don't. I would like to operate the UHF remote on tuner 1 on a 522. I programmed the UHF 6.0 remote to match up for what the remote address states in the system info screen and went into TV1 UHF Pro Setup and enabled it. I still cannot get the UHF Pro Remote to operate the first tuner. The Ir remote still operates it which is programmed for the same satellite remote address.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

I don't have a 522/625 but I've read a few times about the procedure to make TV1 be UHF on them. Something like moving the cursor up to check the TV1 UHF enable and then hitting Record with a UHF remote set to some address (probably different from the current TV2 address??).

I have 5.0 and 5.2 IR only remotes and the green 1 can be unscrewed, but not turned over (or it takes more force to remove the key than I'm willing to exert). The 6.0 key can be removed to expose a two position switch that is either IR or UHF. I think the 6.0 with the UHF key (2) may control TV1 on a 522/625, but it won't control a 942 with UHF. For that, you need the 6.2 remote and manually move the 4 position switch (and not use any key) or locate a special key that puts the switch in the same position that the 6.0 UHF 2 key does.

What I'd TRY is enable the TV1 UHF (never seen the screen though), change the 6.0 (with the UHF 2 key) address to 7 or something and hit Record. Don't use the same address that is already set.

Groups.google.com gives me this long URL that may be what you want:
EDIT a very ugly URL:
http://groups.google.com/groups?q=522+UHF+remote and pick the first link or two.

Here's the original post but the rest of the thread might help.
http://groups.google.com/group/alt.dbs.echostar/msg/aec8a99b15fa679f?dmode=source

I don't know what a UHF Pro 8.0 will operate on either 522/625/942.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I got mine to work finally after messing with it before reading the threads about it but now I understand how the remote programming configuration works with tuner 1, 2, single and dual mode, etc. I dont know why they dont make the UHF Pro remote enabled to work tuner 1 in single user mode from factory default as it automatically works tuner 2 in dual user mode. Now I just got to find out if the 8.0 remote works on the 522 to extends its range. I am not sure if it is just the remote or both the remote and the receiver that allows its extended range.


----------

